# Rohm TTM



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

If you take 4ml a week of this it gives you 400mg test cyp 400mg tren e and 400mg mast e, would you need to take extra test seperately to bump the test upto 600mg or would it be ok to run all three at the same doseage?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Test is Test so thats 1200mg Test once kicked in.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Cheers mate i thought i read somewere that the test had to be higher than the tren, my bad.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Personally I run it with extra test.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> Personally I run it with extra test.


How much extra?

How do you rate it, was it good stuff?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry completely disregard my last post, I was looking at tri test before looking at this, so I am completely wrong.


----------



## Surfer dude (Apr 2, 2010)

IMO bro test does not have to be higher! I have run tren at a higher dosage & I had no problems (NO tren dick) I use 50mg proviron also for the last 8 weeks of cycle it helps with libido.

It does knock my sex drive a bit but a good dose of tren wil give amazing results, I have run tritest300 at 600mg week & tren E at 500mg a week both for 12 weeks (damn good results) I also ran anadrol 100mg for the 1st 4 weeks

All my juice is Rohm good quality and TTM is good for a cutter cycle just add anavar or tbol for extra

If you do wana add extra test I would go for test cyp or enanthate just an extra 200mg week


----------



## Richyk (Jun 28, 2012)

Itchy Nips said:


> If you take 4ml a week of this it gives you 400mg test cyp 400mg tren e and 400mg mast e, would you need to take extra test seperately to bump the test upto 600mg or would it be ok to run all three at the same doseage?


Do you have any pics of your TTM i just want to see if its the same stuff i can get ahold of, ive had there anavar before and it was really good


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

400mg is the testosterone of 8 normal men. Its just to keep your libido going, and masteron makes it stretch even further (like proviron). Trenbolone does all the work.

Once you start adding too much test, and thus estrogen, it stops losing its dry cutting qualities. Tren is a conundrum:- it makes you look like a man, but can rob you of your manhood for a while. I used a short-estered version (a rip blend) in the same ratios, and my libido was fine ON the cycle (in fact, the tren gave it a slightly crazy edge). It was only 6 weeks (42 days), and I used HCG and a proper PCT. I was completely off my oats for weeks afterwards. Mrs Z thought I didn't love her anymore.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

If that was my cycle I would run it with 1ml of T400 to boost the test up.


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

im about to start this stuff in the next few days got 30ml to use up carnt wait 3ml for 10wks may start with tren ace & test prop as a nice little kicker


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

he asked in april so possible he sorted it out by now


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

lol i didnt look at the dates


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

still regard this stuff as one of my best cycles! yes could be that i had the whole thing nailed but still great stuff


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

XMS said:


> still regard this stuff as one of my best cycles! yes could be that i had the whole thing nailed but still great stuff


Agreed what dose was u running mate and how long do u run it for


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

XMS said:


> still regard this stuff as one of my best cycles! yes could be that i had the whole thing nailed but still great stuff


A tren test & mast cycles is a fantastic combo i just finished a blast with 1g test 500mg Tren & 500mg mast now blasting test only


----------



## Richyk (Jun 28, 2012)

Cheers mate looks exactly the same  so how much of this stuff you going to run a week or have you ran, and how many pins per week?


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

6ml a week plus with a rip blend kick and whinny to finish 12weeks


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Itchy Nips said:


> How much extra?
> 
> How do you rate it, was it good stuff?


lovely stuff this, was using cyp @ 500mg ew and 2ml of this ew, done the job lovely!


----------



## Richyk (Jun 28, 2012)

dbol5 said:


> im about to start this stuff in the next few days got 30ml to use up carnt wait 3ml for 10wks may start with tren ace & test prop as a nice little kicker


Let me know how this course goes please mate????? im thinking about this cycle for the summer. cheers


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

was a little late starting only started on wednesday 1.5ml in delt & again tomorrow so will know soon


----------



## Richyk (Jun 28, 2012)

dbol5 said:


> im about to start this stuff in the next few days got 30ml to use up carnt wait 3ml for 10wks may start with tren ace & test prop as a nice little kicker


how are you getting on with this cycle mate?


----------



## Richyk (Jun 28, 2012)

dbol5 said:


> was a little late starting only started on wednesday 1.5ml in delt & again tomorrow so will know soon


sorry mate, i never realized this post... my bad lol


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

coming up to 5wks now pip was annoying to start did my 1st pec shot last night & no pip today, weight is starting to climb & strength is rising nicely


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

before and after photos mate?


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

havent taken any mate il have a dig around to see if iv got any then il get an after one up end of cycle


----------



## Jaymo86 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm using this stuf 3 ml a week and obviously not enough or it's fake but doubt its fake cause nuts are shrunk. People say gains in strength but for me I maybe increased my bench and squat by only 10kg max and I'm in week8 I have lost about 2-3 lbs wieght but have lost about 1-1.5 inches round stomach so good with the bad. If your looking to gain mass this is not the stuff stick with sust I went from 12 stone to 13.3 on 500mg a week and with this stuff I started at about 12.10-11 and now dropped to 12.8 stone so am hoping to see something amazing in the remaining couple of weeks but doubt it.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Jaymo86 said:


> I'm using this stuf 3 ml a week and obviously not enough or it's fake but doubt its fake cause nuts are shrunk. People say gains in strength but for me I maybe increased my bench and squat by only 10kg max and I'm in week8 I have lost about 2-3 lbs wieght but have lost about 1-1.5 inches round stomach so good with the bad. If your looking to gain mass this is not the stuff stick with sust I went from 12 stone to 13.3 on 500mg a week and with this stuff I started at about 12.10-11 and now dropped to 12.8 stone so am hoping to see something amazing in the remaining couple of weeks but doubt it.


You obviously arent eating enough, it really is that simple, do you know the MOA of steroids? real rohm ttm is a great mass and strength builder if it's fed sufficient calories to do it's biological magic.


----------



## Jaymo86 (Apr 25, 2012)

Maybe but you tell me here's a sample of a typical day 7am 80g porridge made with milk, a banana and 30g protien. 10.30am 4 eggs 2xbrown toast 12.00-13.00 training then 13.15 30g protien. 13.45-1400 lunch something like can tuna 200g ish cooked pasta, banana and apple 16.30ish now I just ate lamb stew maybe 300g lamb, peas, carrots potato, then a small yought sometimes, 7 pm chicken pasta brought from Tesco or something as I'm on road at work at this time then 10pm 8 chicken wings and baked potato and 40g protien before bed. That's pritty much same every day other than I change some meals obviously as its boring to eat same every day???


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Jaymo86 said:


> I'm using this stuf 3 ml a week and obviously not enough or it's fake but doubt its fake cause nuts are shrunk. People say gains in strength but for me I maybe increased my bench and squat by only 10kg max and I'm in week8 I have lost about 2-3 lbs wieght but have lost about 1-1.5 inches round stomach so good with the bad. If your looking to gain mass this is not the stuff stick with sust I went from 12 stone to 13.3 on 500mg a week and with this stuff I started at about 12.10-11 and now dropped to 12.8 stone so am hoping to see something amazing in the remaining couple of weeks but doubt it.


You do know Sust is just a blend of Test right? And ahhh TTM has Test in it?! Soooo umm how will "sticking with Sust" give you better gains?


----------



## Jaymo86 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm 5 foot 8 have been told I'm near to my max bio weight


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Jaymo86 said:


> I'm using this stuf 3 ml a week and obviously not enough or it's fake but doubt its fake cause nuts are shrunk. People say gains in strength but for me I maybe increased my bench and squat by only 10kg max and I'm in week8 I have lost about 2-3 lbs wieght but have lost about 1-1.5 inches round stomach so good with the bad. If your looking to gain mass this is not the stuff stick with sust I went from 12 stone to 13.3 on 500mg a week and with this stuff I started at about 12.10-11 and now dropped to 12.8 stone so am hoping to see something amazing in the remaining couple of weeks but doubt it.


You do know Sust is just a blend of Test right? And ahhh TTM has Test in it?! Soooo umm how will "sticking with Sust" give you better gains?


----------



## Jaymo86 (Apr 25, 2012)

To shaun, I was just saying that for me this stuff hasn't have me anything great but when did my first cycle a year before now that gave me over 1 stone in gains and my diet was not as good then. And yeah obviously sust is a blend of test butt ttm is more for cutting I would say not for really gaining mass unless you wanna kill ya self injecting 6,8 or 10 ml a week when you can just do like 3 ml sust for 750 mg a week


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Jaymo86 said:


> *Maybe but you tell me* here's a sample of a typical day 7am 80g porridge made with milk, a banana and 30g protien. 10.30am 4 eggs 2xbrown toast 12.00-13.00 training then 13.15 30g protien. 13.45-1400 lunch something like can tuna 200g ish cooked pasta, banana and apple 16.30ish now I just ate lamb stew maybe 300g lamb, peas, carrots potato, then a small yought sometimes, 7 pm chicken pasta brought from Tesco or something as I'm on road at work at this time then 10pm 8 chicken wings and baked potato and 40g protien before bed. That's pritty much same every day other than I change some meals obviously as its boring to eat same every day???


How would i know? your calorific needs are dependant on your calorific expenditure, metabolism and lean body mass, you know what these are, i dont.

PS:

Your 1st cycle is always the best, you could chomp dbol and crisps all day and still grow like a weed.


----------



## kal-hell (May 9, 2013)

Mars said:


> How would i know? your calorific needs are dependant on your calorific expenditure, metabolism and lean body mass, you know what these are, i dont.
> 
> PS:
> 
> Your 1st cycle is always the best, you could chomp dbol and crisps all day and still grow like a weed.


DBol and crisps!!!! :-D brilliant..

I'm running Rohm TTM now 5ml per week.. Second week in at the moment but had already run the ROHM Rip Blend and Tren Ace for 8 weeks before.. Up from 11st4 after dnp to 14st 2.. About 16%bf using calipers..

Also adding 15iu slin pre workout now and rohm xxx. Give it another 8 weeks at 5ml then gonna drop to half dose with rohm var at 100mg and lean up a bit to get to about 10% hopefully..

Power pct after.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Jaymo86 said:



> To shaun, I was just saying that for me this stuff hasn't have me anything great but when did my first cycle a year before now that gave me over 1 stone in gains and my diet was not as good then. And yeah obviously sust is a blend of test *butt ttm is more for cutting I would say not for really gaining mass unless you wanna kill ya self injecting 6,8 or 10 ml a week when you can just do like 3 ml sust for 750 mg a week*


What a load of sh!t! You can cut on any AAS, cutting or bulking is down to diet! If you're having to pin "6,8 or 10ml a week" to seen any gains, you have bunk gear or your diet is sh!t, it's as simple as that, as Mars said!

Test, Tren and mast is a fantastic bulking combo, as well as cutting, your diet is the factor that will determine the end result!


----------



## Jaymo86 (Apr 25, 2012)

You must be speaking from experience then Shaun soo have you used this rhom ttm before cause from what your saying I'm gonna say WHAT A LOOOOAD OF ****TT right back too ya. This **** is mixed at 100mg of each test tren and mast per 1ml and most people do use 6 ml a week but in my view you are better of buying all seperate from a trusted lab and you won't have to inject so much ml in yourself. Don't know about you but I would struggle to inject more than 2ml in my ass and yeah maybe my stuff is fake like I said In my first post until you and others started making this not about what my whole comment was and just being obstructive of my point. I was asking an oopinion if my stuff might be fake or not


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Jaymo86 said:


> You must be speaking from experience then Shaun soo have you used this rhom ttm before cause from what your saying I'm gonna say WHAT A LOOOOAD OF ****TT right back too ya. This **** is mixed at 100mg of each test tren and mast per 1ml and most people do use 6 ml a week but in my view you are better of buying all seperate from a trusted lab and you won't have to inject so much ml in yourself. Don't know about you but I would struggle to inject more than 2ml in my ass and yeah maybe my stuff is fake like I said In my first post until you and others started making this not about what my whole comment was and just being obstructive of my point.* I was asking an oopinion if my stuff might be fake or not*


Def fake, i can tell from the pics you posted  .


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Jaymo86 said:


> You must be speaking from experience then Shaun soo have you used this rhom ttm before cause from what your saying I'm gonna say WHAT A LOOOOAD OF ****TT right back too ya. This **** is mixed at 100mg of each test tren and mast per 1ml and most people do use 6 ml a week but in my view you are better of buying all seperate from a trusted lab and you won't have to inject so much ml in yourself. Don't know about you but I would struggle to inject more than 2ml in my ass and yeah maybe my stuff is fake like I said In my first post until you and others started making this not about what my whole comment was and just being obstructive of my point. I was asking an oopinion if my stuff might be fake or not


No, I've not used the ROHM blend, but I have used a TTM blend yes! Even 4ml a week should see some gains! If not, as I said... Bunk gear or sh!t diet! ROHM is a very good lab!


----------

